# New Pics - Sept. 06, 2005



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

It's been a while since I bombarded you all with pictures, so here ya go:

http://www.rims.net/2005Sep06/

Terry


----------



## Garye (Feb 20, 2005)

All the pix are absolutely adorable but I love Chuckie's the most. It's amazing how you're able to rescue so many animals and I must say that I personally appreciate that you are able to do so and do it so well.

I was afraid my favorite feral, Garye, had been attacked because I hadn't seen her in two weeks. Then today she popped up again like as if nothing had happened. I was relieved. I love that pigeon! I would miss her terribly if she were gone for good.

I don't know if she was pregnant or why she had been missing for so long but she came back! Just as plump and as healthy as a feral can be I guess.


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Garye,

I'm glad Garye showed up. I think those of us who look after the ferals always seem to have a few favorites and I know how it feels when they go missing. You always think the worst. Glad Garye just took a little vacation.

Terry - great pictures, as always. Thanks for sharing.

Linda


----------



## Garye (Feb 20, 2005)

That bird is ALWAYS taking vacations! Takes more vacations than I do! Has me worried sick over her and then she pops up out of nowhere like nothing happened - looking even fatter than she was before.

I don't know where she goes, but she sure does some good eating there.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Adorable babies, Terry.
Thanks for sharing the pics. I so enjoy them.

Reti


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Terry,

Those birds are absolutely beautiful. Elvee is quite the gorgious one. 

What a stud Chuckie is! I love the ferals and see the resemblences and difference between my domestics and them. I have a great respect for them, since Reti's guests came to visit, as well as that hunk of hers Tiny...he is a quite handsome! My Skye & the gang are such a spoiled brats, they have everything they need, while the ferals have to struggle to find food and clean water.

Your ringnecks are so beautiful and look quite content.

....and the ducklings..too cute! 

I'm glad the hawk attacked pigeon is in the comfort of your care, hope he does well.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Thanks everyone! The lovely little EllVee is one of Phil's rescues (pdpbison). S/he had a badly mangled wing that has undergone a partial amputation. S/he and the pigeon with no eyeballs were in a group of pigeons that Phil kindly brought over from Las Vegas, and since these two needed special care, they ended up with me.

Terry


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Thank you, Terry.

I'm greatful those "special needs" pigeons are in your loving and capable hands.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Terry, thanks so much for these pictures. I think they are wonderful. It would be hard to pick the best but, of course, my heart belongs to the new little baby pigeon. maggie


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Thanks Maggie! Yes, that little black pigeon is very special indeed. S/he is being the "buddy bird" for the little yellow duckling right now. The Mama Muscovy would not accept the little duckling nor would the larger ducklings (Eddie and his friends). Poor little thing was peeping and peeping and peeping and so lonely and distressed. Since baby pij did learn to eat yesterday it's been a fairly calm companion to the duckling and both seem content at this point. I am considering ducklingnapping one of Mama Muscovy's babies to keep with the little Pekin, but for now, the little black pigeon is doing a fine job as a companion "fuzzy".

Terry


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Thanks for sharing the great photos! That hawk attack bird looks young - hope the recovery is unevenful. Love that duckling giving you the "withering look"!


----------

